# Non réception des mails provenant de Gmail sous Apple Mail



## Macattaque (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, généralement j'ai l'habitude de me débrouiller par moi-même pour répondre à mes questions mais là je suis dans l'impasse. Je sollicite donc votre grande sagesse et toute votre connaissance. 

J'ai configuré mon client mail Apple Mail avec les paramètres de mon hébergeur (planet hoster) et curieusement, les mails que j'envoie de Gmail vers mon adresse configurée ( et ce, directement de la page de mon compte Gmail) pour faire des tests voir si ma messagerie fonctionne n'arrivent pas (ils ne sont pas récupérés dans la boite de réception en haut à gauche appelée ma "Messagerie 3"







Pour info:
------------
- Ce ne sont pas des spams
- Les mails ne passent pas en courrier indésirable
- Les mails ont bien été envoyés

Ensuite, quand j'ai cliqué sur "Messagerie 3" obtenir les données du compte (la fenêtre "Informations sur le Compte" s'ouvre alors) 






je clique en bas à droite pour "Afficher les Messages"...et là j'ai un dossier "MESSAGERIE 3" qui s'est créé tout en bas à gauche de ma fenêtre d'AppleMail et les messages que j'ai envoyés par gmail apparaissent dedans 

Mes questions sont donc:
1°) Pourquoi les messages Gmail ne sont pas relevés et n'arrivent pas dans la boite de réception de Messagerie 3 (dans les "Boites aux Lettres") et pourquoi ils apparaissent par contre dans le dossier Messagerie 3 en bas ?
2°) Quel est le moyen (s'il y en a un) pour que les mails arrivent en haut dans la boite de réception ? (ou éventuellement comment déplacer le dossier du bas dans celui du haut...j'ai essayé mais ça ne fonctionne pas)...?

Voilà, si vous pouvez me donner des conseils, je suis preneur, je ne comprends pas là ! 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## veoma (8 Octobre 2014)

Hello à toutes et à tous,

En fait j'ai le même problème et à mon grand désarroi je vois qu'aucune réponse n'y a été apportée.
J'ai 3 comptes gmail sur mail et tout fonctionnait plutôt bien sauf que depuis quelques jours, les messages des 3 comptes n'arrivent plus dans leurs boites de réception respectives (très bon pour les problèmes de diction "réception respectives" :rateau: ) mais dans les dossiers "Important" et "Tous les messages" sur mon mac 
Je suis complètement paniquée vu que je gère 9 adresses emails professionnelles dont les 3 gmail et je me vois mal devoir consulter à chaque fois les dossiers un par un

Je vous remercie infiniment d'avance pour votre aide et vos réponses

Bonne journée



Macattaque a dit:


> Bonjour, généralement j'ai l'habitude de me débrouiller par moi-même pour répondre à mes questions mais là je suis dans l'impasse. Je sollicite donc votre grande sagesse et toute votre connaissance.
> 
> J'ai configuré mon client mail Apple Mail avec les paramètres de mon hébergeur (planet hoster) et curieusement, les mails que j'envoie de Gmail vers mon adresse configurée ( et ce, directement de la page de mon compte Gmail) pour faire des tests voir si ma messagerie fonctionne n'arrivent pas (ils ne sont pas récupérés dans la boite de réception en haut à gauche appelée ma "Messagerie 3"
> 
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2014)

@veoma
certainement un mini cafouillage  classique et multitraité-multi résolu
l'indexation de Mail
( les messages SONT là mais pas indexés correctement et donc pas "vus")

2 pistes
1 cliquer Mail/BAL/reconstruire
pour les boites aux lettres en jeu
Parfois ca suffit
sinon  2

2 refaire l'indexation avec la manip " enve*lope* index"
( detaillée dans plein de fils et  tutos sites web)
ca refait une indexation NEUVE et complete de toutes les BAL


----------



## trypsine (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour veoma et pascalformac,

Alors je pense que j'ai le même souci que vous : depuis hier au moins, Mail ne récupère plus les mails de mes adresses gmail. Cela ne fonctionne que lorsque je relance Mail, ou que je fais un Rebuilt à la place d'un Get Mail. Donc solution temporaire non-automatique qui n'est pas complètement  satisfaisante.
Et pourtant entre temps, j'ai aussi reconstruit une indexation toute neuve en supprimant le fichier Envelope Index.

Si vous avez d'autres pistes, je suis preneuse
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2014)

trypsine a dit:


> i aussi reconstruit une indexation toute neuve en supprimant le fichier Envelope Index.


attention il y en a parfois plusieurs

il est aussi possible que des serveurs gmail flanchent en ce moment 

 j'ai ces 2 derniers jours recus des messages avec beaucoup de retard alors qu'habituellement c'est quasi instantané
 y en a même un qui a mis 12 heures ! ( de gmail à gmail!)


----------



## trypsine (8 Octobre 2014)

Mon find n'en a pas trouvé d'autres, donc je suis bonne pour la manip.

En revanche, entre temps, après mille heures passées sur le oueb, je me rends compte que nous ne sommes pas les seuls, et qu'a priori oui, le problème vient de gmail. Et que même ils planchent dessus. 
Tout va donc s'arranger. 

Merci beaucoup en tout cas.


----------



## veoma (9 Octobre 2014)

Parfait ! Je vais vérifier tout ça méticuleusement Pascalformac
En tous cas, merci beaucoup pour tes précieux conseils.
Mais en effet, depuis cette nuit, tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre, je vais quand même surveiller.
Bonne journée à tous les deux


----------

